# grizzly lathe info ? model 1860d/b



## carryallman (Dec 23, 2017)

i bought this grizzly 18"x 60"-looks like a jet ? it was built in 2006-nice lathe BUT was missing a follow & steady rest ! anybody got one ? i would like to buy one or have some dimensions to build my own ??  or talk to a fellow lathe owner ?? anks mike in norwalk iowa


----------

